# Fedor Emelianenko vs. Matt Mitrione in the works for early 2017 Bellator event



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> The great Fedor Emelianenko is awfully close to making his Bellator MMA debut. Per a report by Flo Combat, "The Last Emperor" in on target to fight former Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) heavyweight Matt Mitrione inside the Bellator cage in early 2017. It has the potential to headline Bellator's debut event in New York City.
> 
> Emelianenko, 40, has experienced a rocky road since returning to professional mixed martial arts (MMA) in late 2015. The legendary Russian defeated tomato can Singh Jaideep in his comeback fight then escaped a battering at the hands of one-dimensional brawler Fabio Maldonado via decision this past June. It's no secret that Emelianenko needs a significant finish to reestablish himself as one of the best heavyweights in the world.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2016/10/29/...mitrione-in-the-works-for-early-2017-bellator


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Fedor knocks out Matt if he doesn't clean up his striking. I really like Meathead but he has been swinging wild over in Bellator (fun to watch though).


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Meathead but he has been swinging wild over in Bellator (fun to watch though).


Very fun! His fights are like Hollywood disaster movies. That plus Fedor would make it a must see fight.


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

haha you are absolute right


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Fedor knocks out Matt if he doesn't clean up his striking. I really like Meathead but he has been swinging wild over in Bellator (fun to watch though).


Which... is not really what he was at his best in the UFC, Mitrione had a really nice counter punching game once... where did that go? He was almost reminiscent of a massive TJ Dillashaw.


----------

